# Some people gonna ruin it for all...



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

So with the rain this morning decided to hit a local reservoir from shore see if I couldn’t get me a few perch...now this reservoir is trolling motor only and clearly stated by signs at boat ramp. So I’m sitting there soaking wet catching perch and couple big channel cats and I see a boat going around at a good clip. Think no way that’s a trolling motor and sure enough it’s outboard cruising right along. They ran around putting turtle traps out at various points and left within hour-hour and a half. Now I didn’t call authorities or anything like that but hoping they might be members here and get the memo to leave gasser at home. More importantly people need to know rules and regs before going out somewhere whether fishing, hunting, trapping. Took a photo and video. Wont let me upload video. Clyde your drinking water got a little oily today🤣 Fishing report- stopper lures green bead perch rig with minnows tight lined on bottom from shore. Caught 6 perch. Kept 5. Caught two nice cats as well they are swimming.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

You said it all in the title. Drop a dime on them. Or the next step is no boats allowed. The city isnt going to step up enforcement, they'll just make it no boats allowed.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Completely agree DOA. First time I seen anyone at that reservoir using outboard. Hoping it was just blind ignorance to the regulations of beaver creek....probaly wasn’t but next time I’m definitely gonna call game warden or something. They were in and out setting there turtle hoop line traps. Like I said probaly a hourish for 1/2 dozen or so sets it looked like. They would’ve been gone by time law came...Christ we had burglary in Bloomville took 20 mins for sheriff to come...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

King-Fish said:


> Completely agree DOA. First time I seen anyone at that reservoir using outboard. Hoping it was just blind ignorance to the regulations of beaver creek....probaly wasn’t but next time I’m definitely gonna call game warden or something. They were in and out setting there turtle hoop line traps. Like I said probaly a hourish for 1/2 dozen or so sets it looked like. They would’ve been gone by time law came...Christ we had burglary in Bloomville took 20 mins for sheriff to come...


I'm not a turtle trapper so I may be all wet but I thought they had to put a tag with their name and address on the trap, no?


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Yeah they are supposed to have every trap marked per regulations.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

The few always ruin it for the many...


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Maybe fish and game show up faster than a sherriff if they were illegal trapping


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

King-Fish said:


> So with the rain this morning decided to hit a local reservoir from shore see if I couldn’t get me a few perch...now this reservoir is trolling motor only and clearly stated by signs at boat ramp. So I’m sitting there soaking wet catching perch and couple big channel cats and I see a boat going around at a good clip. Think no way that’s a trolling motor and sure enough it’s outboard cruising right along. They ran around putting turtle traps out at various points and left within hour-hour and a half. Now I didn’t call authorities or anything like that but hoping they might be members here and get the memo to leave gasser at home. More importantly people need to know rules and regs before going out somewhere whether fishing, hunting, trapping. Took a photo and video. Wont let me upload video. Clyde your drinking water got a little oily today🤣 Fishing report- stopper lures green bead perch rig with minnows tight lined on bottom from shore. Caught 6 perch. Kept 5. Caught two nice cats as well they are swimming.
> View attachment 457329
> View attachment 457330
> View attachment 457331





King-Fish said:


> So with the rain this morning decided to hit a local reservoir from shore see if I couldn’t get me a few perch...now this reservoir is trolling motor only and clearly stated by signs at boat ramp. So I’m sitting there soaking wet catching perch and couple big channel cats and I see a boat going around at a good clip. Think no way that’s a trolling motor and sure enough it’s outboard cruising right along. They ran around putting turtle traps out at various points and left within hour-hour and a half. Now I didn’t call authorities or anything like that but hoping they might be members here and get the memo to leave gasser at home. More importantly people need to know rules and regs before going out somewhere whether fishing, hunting, trapping. Took a photo and video. Wont let me upload video. Clyde your drinking water got a little oily today🤣 Fishing report- stopper lures green bead perch rig with minnows tight lined on bottom from shore. Caught 6 perch. Kept 5. Caught two nice cats as well they are swimming.
> View attachment 457329
> View attachment 457330
> View attachment 457331


i have fished that res for 40 plus years never seen anyone trap turtle are you sure it was not the city or odnr doing some survey work i have seen the city with gas motor on the res in the past the city owns it they can do what they want


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

I know what turtle hoop traps look like my father was a trapper for his entire life and they had them marked with bouys where they set the traps. The boat they were using wasn’t a Odnr boat from the looks of it as it had no markings and they weren’t dressed as Odnr workers I’ve ever seen. They were 40-50 yards from me at one point. Just looked like two guys setting traps. Maybe it was the city because I didn’t talk to the people but I highly doubt it from what I eyewitnessed.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Last I checked these were turtle traps not used for surveys...and just because you’ve never seen someone turtle trap there doesn’t mean they don’t...some of the biggest turtle you’ve seen are in upground reservoirs


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I've seen someone use a gas motor over at Willard a few years back. I questioned him at the ramp when he came in and he said that he was using his electric trolling motor but his batteries died and he used the 9.9 to get back to the ramp.

I have no clue how those kind of turtle traps work..... are if they require a stake to hold them down i assume the only place they can put them at Beaver is up in the SE corner?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

So you see wrong doing with a motor boat.. Watch them set turtle traps which do include names and address but don't call the authorities knowing they have to go back to tend the traps? Instead you post all about it on here instead of doing the right thing.. I don't get it.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Attica fish yes they stake turtle traps and I heard them hammering the stakes in. Also yes they were on south side mostly and along shoreline lead into and from the ramp. Right now most of the south side a few hundred yards out is in 5-10 foot depth max range water levels are super low. I was out there couple weeks back with finder and deepest hole I hit was 12.....popspasttime I wasn’t aware I wasn’t doing the right thing. I parked on the side lot and was long way away from the boat ramp and it was raining so I didn’t go confront. I’m not a Karen that’s gonna call authorities without knowing whole story. I seen a motor going and figured I’d share it here as I said hoping maybe someone just wasn’t aware of the regs and would get the memo. My apologies if I offended you or anyone else. Not my intentions at all.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Well bitching about it here isn't going to stop the problem. Should have called game warden they would have responded


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Dhower at this point I’m sorry I posted anything. Wasn’t aware I was really bitching? We must have an entirely different sense of that word...I also posted a fishing report on how I was catching perch from shore as much as anything. I didn’t expect the backlash over the post so again everyone my apologies...


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

K-F you are alright in my book. I like you're approach, I'd think I'd do the same thing.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

King Fish - With what info you were going by, I wouldn't have done anything either. Not sure why there is any issue with it. For what its worth, it looks like the ones questioning it are not regulars in the NW forum so may not be aware of how us ******** tend to mind our own business out at the reservoirs in the middle of nowhere. 

I was up there this evening and saw there is a home made sign that reads "people pick up your trash" by the boat ramp. Haha. I bet that is effective. The reservoir is sure low but looked kind of muddy. Maybe they are finally pumping some water in.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

King fish I typically try to mind my own but you complaining about someone running a gas motor on an electric lake and saying "some people going to ruin it for all" is bitching. I don't like to deal with law enforcement much because most issues can be dealt with without them but yes your correct one person can ruin it for all. But by not reporting it your also not doing anything to help the cause


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

Ever get tired of people always controlling your life? Do this don’t do that can’t you read the sign? What the hell is everyone going to do when they eliminate law enforcement, step up grow some stones and if what he was doing effected what you were doing run him down and put him in his place.. People are growing way to dependent on the government fixing your problems. I’m not a sheep I am a sheep dog I don’t need government to fix my problems, they just need to stay out of the way.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Bullet bob I agree with you on this. OP made no attempt to educate the guy in question or make any phone calls. He must not have been truly concerned about it


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes exactly we have been so programmed by the government to let them take care of all our problems it’s brain washing and mind control at its best. I would have tried to warn the guy he could possibly get into trouble at the very least. Truly what major harm to society did this guy commit, other than the left wing being jealous of him doing something they don’t have the courage to do. I’m all for rules and regulations, but sometimes the powers to be make them just to show you who has the power. There are so many laws made for political reasons with no concern of common sense, and what is good for everyone concerned.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

King Fish - Let them discuss the ethics of it amongst them self.

Looks like a big cat and some nice perch! I got skunked last night. 1 good bump that took me by surprise and never even tried to set the hook. There is still a deep hole you can reach from shore, maybe 50-75 yards straight north from the ramp. It should have at least 25 FOW there still.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Prolly the first time a NW thread will get locked up. Some will ruin it for all.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

I can’t believe ya’ll still going on about this? And now I’m dependent on government to do things for me over the original post? Really guys. Reaching much. I apologized already for even sharing the post. Next time I’ll walk 1/2 mile in rain to confront the dude or call the game warden. Christ you’d think I ran the damn boat with gasser on it. Ya’ll need some stress relief! Go fishing!


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Attica fish- yeah I went over the conservation pool and was getting 20-25 foot depths in areas but most fish marked were along south shore. Also we were catching a lot of crappies last time out in boat mostly running drifts in 7-10 foot water. Gonna get back out soon. Hoping the water level goes up a bit so the ramp isn’t so steep. Here’s picture of time before last out in boat. 25 crappie. 3 bluegill. 1 perch. 2 cats. Fished from 7-11 there hitting for sure.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

ress said:


> Prolly the first time a NW thread will get locked up. Some will ruin it for all.


Don’t worry not responding anymore I don’t want to get anything locked out.... Didn’t post for the nonsense and no need for it to continue. I’ve apologized and still can’t appease. I’m more interested in the fishing myself.....speaking of which had a buddy tell me shore line areas around lake are hitting pretty good during a certain timeframe then kinda shuts off. Might hit that Friday night with that drastic cold front coming in. Said purple perch with pauses did best.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Popspastime said:


> So you see wrong doing with a motor boat.. Watch them set turtle traps which do include names and address but don't call the authorities knowing they have to go back to tend the traps? Instead you post all about it on here instead of doing the right thing.. I don't get it.


Sometimes not calling the law about everything you see,is the right thing.

Why do some folks believe that calling the law is always the best solution? I dont get it :0


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

In the words of the wise Tom Segura... "some people suck."

Nice fish.


----------

